# LHC w/LIMA



## asnelling (Jan 26, 2009)

I need some advise please.  When a LHC is performed (93510,26) in conjunction with a selective LIMA (93539) does anyone code a 36215 for the selective catheter placement into the LIMA?  Per Custom Coder and Encoder, these are not bundled procedures and can be billed together.  I am having a difficult time convincing my physician of this.  Please let me know your thoughts, or if you have any experience with this.

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsnpatil (Jan 27, 2009)

As per CPT 93539:*Injection procedure during cardiac catheterization* mentationed in the discreption of CPT and as per your question for this procedure no different acess site was used. This procedure done with same access site with same catheter which was used for LHC, so as per my knowledge no need to code 36215 along with LHC.


----------

